# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tham quan tiên cảnh Bà Nà - Núi Chúa

## caibatvangtho

*Từ lâu, khu du lịch Bà Nà - Núi chúa là một địa điểm du lịch mà tất cả du khách đều muốn một lần được trải nghiệm khi đến với thành phố Đà Nẵng. Sau đây Cái Bát Vàng xin giới thiệu “chốn bồng lai” Bà Nà và những địa điểm tham quan thú vị tại đây.*
Địa danh Bà Nà chắc đã không còn trở nên xa lạ với hầu hết mọi người. Với những ai yêu yêu thích du lịchthì đây là một điểm tới cực kỳ hấp dẫn bởi cái vẻ huyền ảo, mênh mang và tĩnh lặng của nó. Đến đây người ta có cảm giác như đến với Cõi Tiên tại trần gian. 

_“Mây bay vươn lưng chừng núi, tiếng chim hót thánh thót bên lưng đèo, thác nước tung bọt như suối tóc trắng giữa rừng xanh…”_ đó là những câu nói được du khách thốt lên khi đến với Bà Nà. 

 
_Khu du lịch Bà Nà_ 

Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà núi Bà Nà, TP. Đà Nẵng lại đi vào thơ ca, âm nhạc mê hoặc lòng người. Những gì khi người ta cảm nhận được khi đến đây là một cảm giác lòng người như dịu lại, nhẹ bỗng và thanh thoát lạ thường, mọi lo toan, phiền muộn, sức ép cuộc sống nơi đô thị đã tan biến… nhường chỗ cho sự thư thái, hưng phấn trước cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên kết hợp hài hòa với óc sáng tạo và sự khéo léo của bàn tay con người. 

Hơn trăm năm trước, Bà Nà – vùng núi hoang sơ tuyệt đẹp trông xuống biển nơi miền Trung Việt Nam, được một viên Đại úy Quân đội viễn chinh Pháp tên là Debay tìm ra theo yêu cầu của Toàn quyền Đông Dương Paul Doumer. 

Do ở độ cao khoảng gần 1500m, nên khí hậu của Bà Nà tương tự như Đà Lạt, luôn khoảng dưới 20 độ C và chỉ cách thành phố Đà Nẵng về phía tây chừng 46km. Từ khi được con người khám phá và biết đến với cảnh đẹp tuyệt trần thì lượng du khách đến với Bà Nà ngày càng tăng dần. Thời gian đầu khi mà các khu vui chơi giải trí ở đây chưa được xây dựng và phát triền thì du khách đến đây chủ yếu là viễn cảnh, cái tiên cảnh mà chắc là chỉ ở Bà Nà mới có được. 

Kiệu ghế đã được xem là một phương tiện di chuyển đầy lý thú và rất điển hình cho du lịch Bà Nà xưa với lượng du khách cao ngang với những khu nghỉ mát thời đó như Le Bockor (Campuchia), mũi Saint Jacques (Vũng Tàu), Tam Đảo, Sapa hay chính bản thân Đà Lạt… 

 
_Ngồi trên cáp trên, có thể nhìn thấy một quang cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ_ 

*Những điểm tham quan tại Bà Nà Hills ngày nay* 

Ngày nay, Bà Nà đã được xây dựng và phát triển thành một khu du lịch hiện đại với rất nhiều khu vui chơi dành cho du khách bên cạnh cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên vẫn giữ được nét huyền ảo của nó. Một số khu vui chơi, giải trí nổi tiếng mà du khách có thể tham gia khi đến Bà Nà. 

_Khu vui chơi giải trí cảm giác mạnh FEC_ 

Với diện tích 21.000m2, chia làm 3 tầng cung cấp các trò chơi games, trò chơi cảm giác mạnh và trò chơi thám hiểm… dựa theo hai cuốn tiểu thuyết du hành nổi tiếng: Cuộc thám hiểm vào lòng đất và Hai vạn dặm dưới biển của Nhà văn Phsp Jules Verne. 

Khu Fantasy Park dành cho những du khách thích phưu lưu với những trò chơi mạo hiểm, những vòng đua lửa, những trò leo núi, tháp rơi xoay tự do. Trẻ em cũng sẽ rất thích thú khi trải nghiệm 360 độ những bộ phim 4D, đu quay 80 ngày vòng quanh thế giới, khám phá công viên kỷ Jura…FEC là khu vui chơi hấp dẫn không thể nào bỏ qua khi đến Bà Nà. 

 
_Khu vui chơi giải trí Bà Nà_ 
*
Hầm rượu bằng đá xuyên núi* 

Đây là công trình khá độc đáo ở Việt Nam vì các hầm rượu thường chỉ khá phổ biến ở châu u. Đặc biệt hơn nữa, các hầm rượu ở châu u thường được đào sâu xuống lòng đất còn hầm rượu ở đây thì được đào xuyên vào lòng núi. Hầm rượu có tổng chiều dài từ lối vào đến lối ra khoảng 80m, chiều cao 2,5m, rộng khoảng 2m, bên trong có các hầm cất giữ rượu, hầm chưng cất rượu, bar rượu, lò sưởi, sảnh. Vách hầm được xây bằng đá núi và vữa làm từ hỗn hợp đường và nhựa cây bời lời – một loại cây khá phổ biến ở vùng Quảng Nam – Đà Nẵng. Trần hầm được đào theo hình vòm cung thể hiện lối kiến trúc mang đậm chất châu u cổ kính và cũng giúp tạo nên sự vững chắc cho toàn khối kiến trúc. Đó là công trình duy nhất của người Pháp còn lại khá nguyên vẹn tại Bà Nà. 

 
_Khu hầm rượu tại Bà nà_ 
_
Các khu ẩm thực – Một Việt Nam thu nhỏ_ 

Bà Nà Hills có nhiều khu ẩm thực với những món ăn ba miền Việt Nam, món u – Á. Điều thú vị và ấn tượng có lẽ là phiên chợ quê với những gian hàng mái tranh đơn sơ nhưng bên trong chứa đựng cả hồn quê Việt với những món ngon hội đủ ba miền. 

 
_Vừa ngắm cảnh vừa tận hưởng các món ngon tuyệt hảo_ 

Nếu muốn thưởng thức món châu u, du khách có thể ghé nhà hàng Morin, IndoChine và Panorama ngay trong khuôn viên khách sạn. Nếu là người sành cà phê, hãy đến với Café Doumer để vừa cảm nhận cảm giác bốn mùa bên khói hương cà phê bảng lảng. 

_Khu khách sạn nghỉ dưỡng_ 

Bà Nà Hills với một hệ thống khách sạn đa dạng, với hơn 300 phòng. Ở mỗi khách sạn, du khách đều có thể khám phá một góc tuyệt đẹp của Bà Nà. 

Khách sạn Morin được ưa thích nhất trong quần thể. Khách sạn nằm trên đỉnh Bà Núi chúa, từ nơi đây du khách sẽ có cài nhìn khá rộng xuống khung cảnh của Bà Nà và thành phố. 

 
_Các khách sạn cao cấp tại Bà nà_ 

Khách sạn Indochine – mang phong cách Chămpa có tầm nhìn tuyệt đẹp hướng xuống các cánh rừng quốc gia của Bà Nà. 

Khách sạn Le Jardin nằm trên vị trí đẹp nhất trên đỉnh Bà Nà.Từ đây, du khách có thể ngắm được toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng. 

Và có lẽ danh sách các khách sạn sẽ còn phải dài thêm ra với những biệt thự Hoàng Gia, Lâm Thúy, Mimosa, khách sạn Hoa Rừng, … bởi hàng năm, số lượng du khách càng tăng, du khách đến yêu nhớ và muốn trở về với Bà Nà trong những lần sau

----------

